# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  اعانى من مشاكل نفسية

## m_hallol

بسم الله الحمن الحيم
حبيبي الدكتور عادل
        بعد التحية
انا شاب مصري
وانا يادكتور اعانى من مشاكل نفسية فقد تخرجت من الكلية مايو 2005 كلية التربية قسم اللغة الانجليزية بتقدير جيد جدا 
وانا يا دكتور عندى عدم تركيز رهيب 

وايضا نسيان حيث ان ذاكرتى تكاد تكون قد محت
لا اكاد ان افتكر اى شيئ عن تخصصى او دراستي 
حتى اننى اجدصعوبة فى نطق واستخدام اللغة الانجليزية.

 كما انني اعانى من عدم تاقلم اي اننى احس انى ثقيل على من حولى وعلاقاتى الاجتماعية تكاد ان تكون معدومة


ولجأت إليك لكي تحل مشكلتى

ارجو ان يكون الدواء عضوى وليس معنوى 


ارجو منكم سرعة مراسلتى

----------


## m_hallol

يا دكتور عادل اتاخرت عليا كتييييييييييييير

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> حبيبي الدكتور عادل
>         بعد التحية
> انا شاب مصري
> وانا يادكتور اعانى من مشاكل نفسية فقد تخرجت من الكلية مايو 2005 كلية التربية قسم اللغة الانجليزية بتقدير جيد جدا 
> وانا يا دكتور عندى عدم تركيز رهيب 
> 
> وايضا نسيان حيث ان ذاكرتى تكاد تكون قد محت
> لا اكاد ان افتكر اى شيئ عن تخصصى او دراستي 
> ...


اهلا بك اخي الكريم

انها ليست مشكلة بل هي اعراض طارئة ، لها اسباب كثيرة ، ويجب إجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لمعرفة سبب هذه الاعراض ليتم علاجها.

لذا يجب ان تعرض نفسك على طبيب نفساني في اقرب فرصة ، ولا انصحك ابداً بتناول اي ادوية بدون فحص كامل وإستشارة طبيب.

اكتفي بالرد هنا ، وصلني ايميلك واتمنى ان تطمئنني عن حالتك.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## m_hallol

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور عادل 
ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر ولكن ندعو لك بالتوفيق.

----------


## د.عادل

> شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور عادل 
> ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر ولكن ندعو لك بالتوفيق.


في انتظارك دائماً اخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي.

----------

